# Fischbestimmung Salmonide



## Sneep (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Salmoniden aus einem Nebenfluss der Maas vorstellen. Der Fisch mißt ca. 55  cm und wurde Anfang Oktober mit dem E-Gerät gefangen.

Ich weiß letztlich durch eine Untersuchung was es ist, es gibt also eine "Leitungslösung" 

Der Fisch zeigt Merkmale mehrerer Arten und Formen.

Es ist nicht immer so, wie es auf den 1. Blick scheint.
Es ist aber keine Fotomontage, darauf lege ich großen Wert.:q

Ich bitte um Vorschläge.

SneeP


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Huchen |supergri


----------



## PhantomBiss (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Huchen Milchner?


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Die Punkt-Zeichnung, Färbung und vielleicht auch der gerade Schwanz sind eher die einer Forelle.
 (Mit Forelle meine ich Meerforelle, Jungfische und Standformen sind als B.F bunter)

 Der langgestreckte Körper, der kleine Kopf, die scheinbar kurze Maulspalte und der schlanke Schwanzstiel entsprechen eher dem eines Lachses. Auf der Fettflosse sehe ich auch kein Rot.

 Eine schlanke Forelle könnte vielleicht ähnlich erscheinen, aber ich denke es spricht mehr für einen Lachs.
 Der kleine Kopf und das Maul, erscheinen mir entscheidender als Zeichnung und Färbung.

 Ich würde mich nun aber nicht trauen zu sagen das sei ein Lachs oder eine Forelle.
 Mit den Beiden tue ich mich immer schwer.|kopfkrat

 Aber ich würde von einem Lachs ausgehen, der halt schon länger im Süßwasser ist.
 Da Milchner dann oft bunt werden wird es wohl ein Rogner sein, der vermutlich auch recht klein ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Hallo,

für einen Huchen ist mir die Maulspalte zu kurz und der Kopf etwas zu klein.
Nebenfluß der Maas und Huchen ? na ja, unmöglich ist nichts.
Ich tippe auf eine Meerforelle, würde aber keine Wette darauf eingehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Ein "Steelhead", sprich Regenbogenforellen-Klon!?


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

kopf, maulspalte und fangort sprechen schon gegen huchen, tippe trotzdem auf huchen.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein "Steelhead", sprich Regenbogenforellen-Klon!?



Ein Steelhead ist die Wanderform der Regenbogenforelle, ein Klon dann eine Kopie einer Regenbogenforelle.

Vermutlich meintest Du eine Kreuzung mit der R.F.
Einen Mischling, Kreuzung, Blendling kann man auch als Hybriden bezeichnen.

Nur sehe ich da gar nichts was auf eine R.F hinweist.


Solltest Du es im Spaß gemeint haben, auch gut, aber so etwas verwirrt halt viele.


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Ich sags dir ganz ehrlich, ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung, was das für ein Fisch ist. Der hat, wenn man es sehen will, von so vielen etwas, aber in der Gesammtheit nichts, was ich bereits an Salmoniden gefangen habe und kenne.

Regenbogenforelle ist ja auch nichts sortenreines, sondern mittlerweile ein wilder Gen-Mischmasch von pazifischen Lachsartigen... dänische Züchter sind ja wild am basteln.


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Salmo salar?


----------



## PhantomBiss (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich sags dir ganz ehrlich, ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung, was das für ein Fisch ist.



Geht mir genauso. :m Aber es wurde ja um Vorschläge gebeten.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Auf den ersten Blick und ohne aufs Gewässer zu achten, hätte ich auf nen Huchen getippt....


@ Sneep ist es eine Kreuzung oder eindeutig eine Art?


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Auf alle Fälle ist es ein Fisch, *den ich ohne wenn und aber sofort zurücksetzen würde*, eben weil ich ihn nicht eindeutig zuordnen kann!


----------



## rippi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für einen Huchen ist mir die Maulspalte zu kurz und der Kopf etwas zu klein.
> Nebenfluß der Maas und Huchen ? na ja, unmöglich ist nichts.
> ...



Es gibt Leute die setzen gerne Huchen in irgendwelche Flüsse, welche nicht zum Donausystem gehören. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es sich dabei um Hucho hucho oder irgendwelche anderen Fischen dieser Gattung handelt.

 Aber ist es vielleicht eine Hybride aus Salmo Salar und Salmo Trutta? Möglich wäre es ja nur habe ich sowas noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Vom Körper her hätt ich Huchen gesagt, aber vom Kopf her Bachforelle. Deshalb gehe ich von einer Bachforelle aus.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Andal schrieb:


> Regenbogenforelle ist ja auch nichts sortenreines, sondern mittlerweile ein wilder Gen-Mischmasch von pazifischen Lachsartigen... dänische Züchter sind ja wild am basteln.



 Aber der Fisch hat nichts, was auf eine R.F oder ähnliche Arten schließen lässt.
 Du hast so einen Fisch noch nie gesehen oder gefangen?
 Na ja, bunte Forellen oder Lachse sehen eben ganz anders aus als man sie vom Meer her kennt.

 Die Färbung ändert sich, die Schuppen sitzen dann fest und im Maul finden Haken kaum noch etwas anderes als Knochen und Zähne.
 Macht schon Sinn, wenn man wandern, kämpfen oder lediglich mit der Flanke Gruben zwischen Steinen schaffen  muss.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



rippi schrieb:


> Aber ist es vielleicht eine Hybride aus Salmo Salar und Salmo Trutta? Möglich wäre es ja nur habe ich sowas noch nicht gesehen.



 Das mag in der Natur mal vereinzelt vorkommen...

 Vor allem gibt es Viele die sich z.B mit der Unterscheidung von Lachs und Meerforelle schwer tun...
 +
 ...und es gibt Viele, die Meerforelle oder Lachs künstlich vermehren.
= = = = = =


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du hast so einen Fisch noch nie gesehen oder gefangen?



Nein. Ich hatte noch nie einen Lachs am Haken und die irischen Meerforellen waren eindeutig zu bestimmen. Ich entschuldige mich daher, dass sich mein Salmoniden-Wissen lediglich auf Fische aus dem alpinen Raum beschränken. Und für einen reinen Huchen passt der Kopf nicht wirklich, einfach zu klein.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Seele schrieb:


> Vom Körper her hätt ich Huchen gesagt, aber vom Kopf her Bachforelle. Deshalb gehe ich von einer Bachforelle aus.



 Aber die B.F ist lediglich eine Färbung der Standorttreuen Form der M.F.
 Wo beide Formen (umgangssprachlich Arten) vorkommen und unterschiedlich geschützt sind, könnte man Probleme erhalten wenn man diesen Fisch als Bachforelle betrachtet.

 Huchen?
 Dann passt die Schwanzform auch nicht und auch die Maulspalte sollte viel tiefer bis hinter das Auge reichen.
 Da die Region auch nicht passt ist es schon sehr unwahrscheinlich.
 Aber es gibt ja noch jede Menge weitere Exoten, wenn man schon an Exoten denkt.


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja noch jede Menge weitere Exoten, wenn man schon an Exoten denkt.



Niederländischer Gouda-Taimen...!?


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein. Ich hatte noch nie einen Lachs am Haken und die irischen Meerforellen waren eindeutig zu bestimmen. Ich entschuldige mich daher, dass sich mein Salmoniden-Wissen lediglich auf Fische aus dem alpinen Raum beschränken. Und für einen reinen Huchen passt der Kopf nicht wirklich, einfach zu klein.


 
 Darum stellt Sneep, solche Bilder ja ein.
 Die Arten unterscheiden zu können und Interesse zu wecken, ist ja die wichtigste Grundlage, wenn man sie Erhalten möchte.

 Wobei es keinem peinlich sein sollte, auch mal zu zeigen wie Unsicher man dabei ist.
 Anderen oder sich selbst etwas vor zu machen, bringt Niemanden weiter.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Andal schrieb:


> Niederländischer Gouda-Taimen...!?


Nee, dann hätte Er sicher den art-typischen Käsegeruch beschrieben.
 Die Wanderformen des Huchen fallen auch aus, die haben mehr Punkte, größere Schuppen und werden ungleich bunter.


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Nee, Huchen kann eigentlich nicht sein... der Kopf passt einfach nicht. Hab die letzten Jahre immer einen gefangen in der Saison... die sehen anders aus |supergri


----------



## Stulle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Warum sagt ihr alle das da nichts an eine Regenbogenforelle erinnert die hat doch einen deutlichen rotschimmer? Ich würde da jetzt auf Stealhead tippen. Aber ich Angel auch im Großraum Hamburg.


----------



## jranseier (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Punkt-Zeichnung, Färbung und vielleicht auch der gerade Schwanz sind eher die einer Forelle.
> 
> Der langgestreckte Körper, der kleine Kopf, die scheinbar kurze Maulspalte und der schlanke Schwanzstiel entsprechen eher dem eines Lachses. Auf der Fettflosse sehe ich auch kein Rot.
> 
> ...



Sehr gut beschrieben, sehe ich genau so, gerade die Afterflosse in Kombination mit der relativ dünnen Schwanzwurzel deutet auf einen Lachs hin.

Aber sicher bin ich mir ganz und gar nicht.

ranseier


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Ich tippe auf Lachs. Es passen einfach zu viele Eigenschaften für Salmo salar. Habt ihr ne Probe genommen?


----------



## larryhaze (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Das ist eindeutig, ein Brassen wir er im Lehrbuch steht.


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



			
				PolyVinylChlorid;4420861...Es passen einfach zu viele Eigenschaften für Salmo salar...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Welche denn?
> Schwanzflosse spricht für mich: Mefo
> 
> #h


----------



## MikeHawk (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Zumindest mehr brassen als Refo....leute, keinem anderen Salmoniden ist dieser fisch unähnlicher als einer Refo...


 Ich sage BF.
 Gruß


----------



## Justsu (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



jkc schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Schwanzflosse spricht für mich: Mefo
> 
> #h


 

Ich würde auch sagen, Schwanzflosse, Schwanzwurzel, Flecken unterhalb der Seitenlinie: Mefo! 

Kopf und Mauspalte nicht so...

Und da Sneep es uns wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach macht und eine "schnöde" Mefo hier einstellt würde ich auch einfach mal auf den unwahrscheinlichen Fall einer echten "Lachsforelle" tippen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## angler1996 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

für mich mehrt dort eine Steelhead drin rum, gekreuzt mit ?


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



angler1996 schrieb:


> für mich mehrt dort eine Steelhead drin rum, gekreuzt mit ?



Huaäh?


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Justsu schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, Schwanzflosse, Schwanzwurzel, Flecken unterhalb der Seitenlinie: Mefo!
> 
> Kopf und Mauspalte nicht so...
> 
> ...


 
 Bleibt noch die Schuppengröße.
 Ihre Anzahl von der Seitenlinie zur Fettflosse gilt auch als Unterscheidungsmerkmal, so wie der Aufbau der Knochen die den Kiemendeckel ergeben.

 Aber das bekomme ich bei dem Bild nicht hin.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



jkc schrieb:


> Huaäh?


 
 Hähuu:q nicht so ganz ernst nehmen


----------



## Sneep (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Hallo,

nicht verzweifeln, bei dem Fisch sind auch einigen Fischereibiologen die Tränen  gekommen. Ich habe den Fisch anhand des Fotos auch nicht bestimmen können. Es ist eine MF mit dem Kopf des Lachses.

Der Fisch hat ebenfals eine ziemliche Ähnlichkeit mit einem Huchen. Zudem kann man wichtige Merkmale des Huchens nicht gut erkennen. Da wären das grosse Maul, die sehr lange Maulspalte, der sehr lange Kopf und der nach vorne hin abflachende Schädel. Wenn man die Flossenformeln vergleicht, fällt der Huchen aus dem Raster. Zudem spricht der Fangort doch sehr gegen den Huchen.

Was aber sicher auszuschließen ist ist die RB einschließlich der Wanderform, der Steelhead. Diese Art gehört zu den amerikanischen Lachsen der Gattung _Oncorhynchus.

_*Diese haben alle die Schwanzflosse bepunktet*!
Die Steelhead ist völlig silbern, ohne das Seitenband der RB.Es ist kein Hybride, soviel als kleine Hilfe.

_sneep_


----------



## jkc (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ... Es ist eine MF mit dem Kopf des Lachses.
> 
> _..._



Also tatsächlich eine "echte" Lachsforelle - sprich Hybrid aus Forelle und Lachs?
Und wenn ja, weiß man ob fruchtbar oder nicht?

Grüße JK


----------



## daci7 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Sneep schrieb:


> [...]Es ist kein Hybride, soviel als kleine Hilfe.
> 
> _sneep_



Also ich bin kein Profi, aber ich kann jetz auf dem Bild kein eindeutiges Merkmal erkennen, dass *gegen* einen Lachs spricht. Allerding schließe ich Forelle auch nur vom Gefühl her aus ... ich find der Kopf passt eher zu nem Lachs als zu ner verkümmerten Forelle (eventuell lasse ich mich da von den drei Punkten irreführen) und die Schwanzflosse ebenso (ganz ausgebreitet wäre natürlich toller gewesen ;P). Einen Schönheitspreis gewinnt der Fisch allerdings nicht 
Huchen hab ich noch nie live gesehen, kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, aber laut Bestimmungsschlüssel fällt da der Kopf total raus.
#h


----------



## jkc (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Hi, der von Dir ziterte Passus bezieht sich nur auf den Steelhead, nicht auf das Bild oder?

Grüße JK


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



daci7 schrieb:


> Also ich bin kein Profi, aber ich kann jetz auf dem Bild kein eindeutiges Merkmal erkennen, dass *gegen* einen Lachs spricht. Allerding schließe ich Forelle auch nur vom Gefühl her aus ... ich find der Kopf passt eher zu nem Lachs als zu ner verkümmerten Forelle (eventuell lasse ich mich da von den drei Punkten irreführen) und die Schwanzflosse ebenso (ganz ausgebreitet wäre natürlich toller gewesen ;P). Einen Schönheitspreis gewinnt der Fisch allerdings nicht
> Huchen hab ich noch nie live gesehen, kann ich nicht viel zu sagen,* aber laut Bestimmungsschlüssel fällt da der Kopf total raus.
> *#h


 

 Nicht nur der Kopf ist untypisch, sondern auch die Körperform. Der Huchen ist wesentlich runder, spindelförmig.
Das möchte ich bei dem abgebildeten Fisch ausschließen.


----------



## arnichris (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Hat der Fisch Punkte/Tupfen auf den Flossen? (kann man schlecht erkennen) Dann ist es definitiv kein Huchen. 
 Der Huchen ist außerdem fast drehrund (sieht hier nicht so aus) und die Maulspalte geht bis unters Auge. 
 Ich würde vom ersten Eindruck her sagen, es ist kein Huchen!


----------



## arnichris (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Ups, zu spät :,(


----------



## Ruti Island (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Tag zusammen!

In Frage kommen für mich nur Meerforelle, Lachs und Bachforelle.
Huchen und Stealhead können aus bereits genannten gründen ausgeschlossen werden.

Wenn ich die Merkmale von hinten nach vorne durchgehe komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis:
Gerade Schwanzflosse:
è Bachforelle
è Meerforelle (gerade, bei großen Fischen nach außen gewölbt)
Gedrungen und kompakte Schwanzwurzel:
è Bachforelle
è Meerforelle
Punkte:
Unter der Seitenlinie
è Meerforelle, Bachforelle
Keine sichtbare Umrandung der Punkte, kein roter Punkt auf Fettflosse
è Meerforelle
Spitz zulaufender Kiemendeckel:
è Meerforelle
è Bachforelle
Maulspalte:
So wie es auf dem Foto aussieht endet sie direkt unter dem Auge, also:
è Lachs
Grundfarbe:
è Bachforelle
è Meerforelle im Laichkleid (würde ja zur aktuellen Jahreszeit passen)

Alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass es eine Meerforelle ist.


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

meerforelle war auch gleich mein erster gedanke, aber das erschien mir nach dem text als zu simpel.


----------



## davman (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

An den meisten Lachsflüssen, die ich besucht habe, konnte man eine Meerforelle (und auch Steelheads) recht simpel an Hand der Punkte von Lachs unterscheiden. Sind im von der Mitte nach hinten gesehen keine oder seeehr wenige Punkte unterhalb der Seitenlinie, ist es ein Lachs. Sonst eine Mefo. Auch die Schwanzwurzel spricht für Lachs. Lachs kann man mit nem Schwanzwurzelgriff halten, Mefo nicht. Im Angelladen in Mörrum hat mir der Betreiber mal einfach Hybriden Erkennung erklärt. Hat es "Fehler" im Schuppenkleid (also Flecken oder Prgmentstötungen) oder sieht es vorne nach Forelle und hinten nach Lachs aus, ist es ein Hybrid. Alle anderen Hybriden erkennt man nur sicher im Labor. Hier würde ich auf Hybrid tippen, da der Kopf nicht so richtig lachsig aussieht. Das kann aber auch die Aufnahme sein.

lg
davman


----------



## jranseier (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

So, ich schmeiß jetzt mal was ganz abwegiges ins Rennen: Feroxforelle (Salmo ferox). Hab zwar keine Ahnung wie die dahin kommen soll, aber von der Beschreibung würde es passen.

ranseier


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

dann doch das:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silberlachs

 muss sich arg verschwommen haben


----------



## Jockel13883 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Sneep, verrätst du uns noch den Fluss? Ale Niederrheiner würde ich ja drauf tippen, dass es die Niers ist, aber ich hätte nie gedacht, dass da Salmoniden aufsteigen.


----------



## Maifliege (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Taimen


----------



## Sneep (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Sneep, verrätst du uns noch den Fluss? Ale Niederrheiner würde ich ja drauf tippen, dass es die Niers ist, aber ich hätte nie gedacht, dass da Salmoniden aufsteigen.



Hallo, 

der Fisch stammt nicht aus der Niers. Der Fluss liegt weiter südlich. Der Fisch stammt aus NL.

sneep


----------



## CaptainPike (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Nachher ist dat nicht mal ein Salmonide und die Fettflosse ist nur irgendein Blatt das da so liegt


----------



## barschzanker (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Grundel!


----------



## Sneep (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



barschzanker schrieb:


> Grundel!



Hallo Barschzanker,

in deinem ganz speziellen Fall kann man das durchaus auch mal gelten lassen, 

Glückwunsch und weiter so.:q


sneeP


----------



## Sneep (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Hallo,

gehen wir mal an die Auflösung.

Es handelt sich um eine Meerforelle, aber ohne Meer.

Bei dem Fisch handelt es  sich um eine Europäische Forelle, die irgendwo zwischen Bach- und Meerforelle einzustufen ist.

Es ist eine Wanderform, die aber nicht bis ins Meer absteigt. Vielmehr wandern diese Forellen nur in den Hauptfluss, in diesem Fall die Maas oder in die großen Baggerseen die mit der Maas verbunden sind. 

Zum Laichen kehren sie teilweise in den Heimatfluss zurück. Andere vagabundieren im gesamten Maassystem herum und verlieren jeden Kontakt zum Geburtsfluss.

Dass es sich nicht um eine "echte" MF handelt, zeigt der Umstand, dass der Fisch nicht das typische Laichkleid zeigt.

Diese "Flussforellen" ähneln in der Regel einer Bachforelle, zeigen aber nur sehr wenige rote Punkte.

Das es keine Meerforelle ist, bestätigt eine Untersuchung der Schuppen. Wenn der Fisch im Salzwasser gewesen wäre, hätte sich für diesen Zeitraum vermehrt Strontium anlagern müssen. Das war aber nicht der Fall. Der Fisch war nie im Meer. Ohne diese Untersuchung hätte ich den Fisch, wenn auch mit Bedenken, als MF bestimmt.

Das Beispiel zeigt, dass die Natur sich nicht immer an unsere Kästchen hält. Es zeigt sich aber auch, wie schwierig es ist die Formen der Europäischen Forelle zu unterscheiden, da sie sich nur in der Färbung unterscheiden.

Die Artbestimmung ist aber einfach, es handelt sich um eine Europäische Forelle (_Salmo trutta_)

In der Anlage das Foto einer "echten"  MF im Laichkleid.






Sneep


----------



## Hezaru (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Hi Sneep,
erster Eindruck war Huchen und der Kopf drannmontiert.
Problem is, wenn die Biologen sich schon streiten, wie solls ein Angler erkennen.


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*

Hi, so unspektakulär wie interessant die Auflösung.

Ich blicke bei dem Forellenzirkus ohnehin nicht durch, jetzt gibt´s halt noch ne Komponente mehr die mich verwirren kann.:q

Gibt´s auch Lachse die nie ins Meer ziehen, (oder es nicht finden:q)?

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischbestimmung Salmonide*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, so unspektakulär wie interessant die Auflösung.
> 
> Ich blicke bei dem Forellenzirkus ohnehin nicht durch, jetzt gibt´s halt noch ne Komponente mehr die mich verwirren kann.:q
> 
> ...


 
 Es gibt Stämme die gar nicht ins Meer wandern. (Binnenlachse)
 Dann auch noch Fische die in der Ostsee bleiben, wobei die ja in weiten Teilen eher Süßwasser ist.
Aber ich denke, Sneep wird noch etwas schreiben über Abwanderung.


----------

